# Dark spot on the upper legs



## ciccialover (Feb 27, 2009)

Why bbw often have a dark spot on the upper part of the leg? Is it a matter of health or just due to brushing legs?


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 27, 2009)

chaffing.. sweat etc


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this what you're talking about? If so, it definitely bears having it looked at.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Is this what you're talking about? If so, it definitely bears having it looked at.



Yep...I have it..back of my neck, under my arms and between my thighs close to my pubic area.

I've had it since about 13..and I'm now diabetic. Stupid insulin resistance.

*sigh*


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 6, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Is this what you're talking about? If so, it definitely bears having it looked at.




Hmm. I have that slightly under one of my arm pits, under my breasts and my inner thighs. I always thought it had to do with rubbing or something, but never brought it up to my Dr's - though I'm sure they've seen it, doing their exams and stuff. As far as I know I dont have any insulin issues or any health issues at all. Hmmm... must remember to bring this up at my next Dr appointment.

Thanks for the link!


----------

